# Calcutta!!!!



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

how hard is it to keep the Calcutta 200GTB clean?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Not sure I understand the Question? Not trying to be a smart ***, but it depends on how hard you fish and how well you maintenance your reels. Maintenance on any reel is paramount if you want it to last. If your question is more along the lines of does this reel take more to maintain than others, then I'd say no. Lightly spray down after fishing. wipe off and let dry removing the spool and wiping off bearings, relube bearings.. Hope this helps...Dip


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Use the round baitcasting reels page on this link:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...r_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html


----------



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info. And yea that wasn't a very clear question, half $$$ asleep when typed it


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

MurDoc04 said:


> how hard is it to keep the Calcutta 200GTB clean?
> View attachment 502811


*I have an unrelated question. How do you like that Falcon Bucoo rod? Is it the micro guides? Sorry, reel repair forum.:smile:*


----------



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

It is a really nice pole, I use a heavy action rod with micro guides, very smooth and fits my hands perfectly. A bit pricy but worth it.


----------

